# Taking bets . . .



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 13, 2011)

How many members will be banned between now and the end of duck season ???


I'm gonna say between 15-20 . . .


----------



## chadf (Sep 13, 2011)

In the waterfowl section only ?
13 if so.......

What do I win ?


----------



## Hoss (Sep 13, 2011)

Could be none if everyone follows the rules.

Hoss


----------



## willholl79 (Sep 13, 2011)

Yeah, but we all know that's not gonna happen.


----------



## Jaker (Sep 13, 2011)

18.25


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 13, 2011)

chadf said:


> In the waterfowl section only ?
> 13 if so.......
> 
> What do I win ?




I dunno, I'll come up with something ??




Hoss said:


> Could be none if everyone follows the rules.
> 
> Hoss





Yep, but you know it ain't gonna happen!!


----------



## stringmusic (Sep 13, 2011)

I am going with 16.

You know we are going to have those guys that join knowing full well they are going to get banned and just want to 

I still wished crabby bill would have stayed around 
those were some interesting threads!!


----------



## castandblast (Sep 13, 2011)

im betting at least one person will be before the end of today. Maybe two..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 13, 2011)

castandblast said:


> im betting at least one person will be before the end of today. Maybe two..





Yep, and with the thread that's going on now I'm going to go ahead raise my bet to 25 by the end of season.


----------



## RB8782 (Sep 13, 2011)

castandblast said:


> im betting at least one person will be before the end of today. Maybe two..



theres a few guys stirring up some trouble!


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 13, 2011)

RB8782 said:


> theres a few guys stirring up some trouble!



Well I just bought a wire brush that can clean anything.


----------



## RB8782 (Sep 13, 2011)

we better put that thing to use!

dawg, i will be at flat rock in the morn with my layout blind. you are welcome to join we will have to use the same blind if you dont have one with you


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 13, 2011)

RB8782 said:


> we better put that thing to use!
> 
> dawg, i will be at flat rock in the morn with my layout blind. you are welcome to join we will have to use the same blind if you dont have one with you





Got room for one more ??  We'll make it a threesome!!


----------



## stringmusic (Sep 13, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Got room for one more ??  We'll make it a threesome!!



Can you at least tell the man what kinda shotgun you're shootin'?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 13, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> Can you at least tell the man what kinda shotgun you're shootin'?





Ported Benilli with ported chokes, seeing how cozy we're gonna be, I would suggest ear plugs . . .


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Sep 13, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> How many members will be banned between now and the end of duck season ???
> 
> 
> I'm gonna say between 15-20 . . .




Do the rebanned one get to count as one or as many times as they keep trying to come back?


----------



## Turkey Trax (Sep 13, 2011)

if you get banned for trying to help the ones that need help then maybe a few of us will get banned.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 13, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Do the rebanned one get count as one or as many times as they keep trying to come back?





Good question !!  I say if they've been banned, and can sneak back on and last a month before rebanning they should be counted.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Sep 13, 2011)

4 for sure!


----------



## buckfever33 (Sep 13, 2011)

Flat rocks where the hookers I mean honkers are. Hope your layout is sturdy.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Got room for one more ??  We'll make it a threesome!!


 QUACK!!!!!!!! AaawwwMan.......... over here tooooo???


----------



## buckfever33 (Sep 13, 2011)

Getting strange in this thread geez.


----------



## stringmusic (Sep 13, 2011)

buckfever33 said:


> Getting strange in this thread geez.


----------



## RB8782 (Sep 13, 2011)

My layout is sturdy enough for all sizes of honkers.  I'm not sure about the length.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2011)

RB8782 said:


> My layout is sturdy enough for all sizes of honkers.  I'm not sure about the length.


 No wonder Quack likes it over here!


----------



## stringmusic (Sep 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> No wonder Quack likes it over here!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Sep 13, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good question !!  I say if they've been banned, and can sneak back on and last a month before rebanning they should be counted.



Is this a Quota Hunt or one hunter.......errr Mod can pop as many as he wants?(like teals)


----------



## RB8782 (Sep 13, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Is this a Quota Hunt or one hunter.......errr Mod can pop as many as he wants?(like teals)



Once you pop the fun don't stop


----------



## RB8782 (Sep 13, 2011)

Can I use this infraction point the same as a qouta priority point??


----------



## buckfever33 (Sep 13, 2011)

RB8782 said:


> Once you pop the fun don't stop


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Sep 13, 2011)

this show is going down quicky and you all might get banded. and you will be singing the GON banded song.


----------



## fishndinty (Sep 13, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Do the rebanned one get to count as one or as many times as they keep trying to come back?



Nah, they just get neck collars and turned loose


----------



## slip (Sep 13, 2011)

I dont know how many Quack, but i do know its like wack-a-mole in here ...


----------



## CraigM (Sep 13, 2011)

slip said:


> I dont know how many Quack, but i do know its like wack-a-mole in here ...



We're all being nice


----------



## jwb72 (Sep 13, 2011)

buckfever33 said:


>



I'm voting for you for posting that video.


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 13, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Is this a Quota Hunt or one hunter.......errr Mod can pop as many as he wants?(like teals)



Flat Rock is a quota hunt so no limit.


----------



## RB8782 (Sep 13, 2011)

Stop giving away my spots please.


----------



## HOWBOUTIT53 (Sep 13, 2011)

Where's flat rock? is it public? saturday only?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 14, 2011)

HOWBOUTIT53 said:


> Where's flat rock? is it public? saturday only?






What's up with yo Avatar??  Why do you have yo hand on yo buddy's buttocks??


----------



## stringmusic (Sep 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What's up with yo Avatar??  Why do you have yo hand on yo buddy's buttocks??




I can't put enough of these.... so I'll just use one.

I am crying I laughed so hard. Quack, there is something about your post that crack me up.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 14, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> I can't put enough of these.... so I'll just use one.
> 
> I am crying I laughed so hard. Quack, there is something about your post that crack me up.






At least he doesn't have a duck call hanging out of a pair of blown out britches like ole sport did last year . . .


----------



## stringmusic (Sep 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> At least he doesn't have a duck call hanging out of a pair of blown out britches like ole sport did last year . . .



That fella never did tell'ya what they was doing in that blind.

Maybe best we just don't find out.


----------



## Raesonn (Sep 14, 2011)

*lol*


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 14, 2011)

*Yall are killin me!*

LOL/LOL/LOL/LOL/LOL//LOL


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 14, 2011)

Sounds like a lil Brokeback duck hunting goin on.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Sep 14, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Sounds like a lil Brokeback duck hunting goin on.



Now you know you cant talk about that movie on here.


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 14, 2011)

RB8782 said:


> Stop giving away my spots please.



So don't say anything about Cooper Creek or Oxbow Meadows either?


----------



## RB8782 (Sep 14, 2011)

no one mentioned oxbox now! COOL IT


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Sep 14, 2011)

RB8782 said:


> no one mentioned oxbox now! COOL IT



But I like Oxbox


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## stringmusic (Dec 8, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



What are we lookin' like on the count Quack?


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> What are we lookin' like on the count Quack?





Not sure ???  Looks like everybody that's posted on here is still safe.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 8, 2011)

Not too good, for some.


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 8, 2011)

I can't figure out why the waterfowlers think they are such bad tails. Ain't nothing to killing a duck! Easiest thing I ever done.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 8, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> What are we lookin' like on the count Quack?



Add one more to the pile. It looks like Quackattack247 lasted a whole 14 post.


----------



## moondogg (Dec 8, 2011)

why would someone get banned from here  ???


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 8, 2011)

moondogg said:


> why would someone get banned from here  ???



For not following these: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=350414


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Add one more to the pile. It looks like Quackattack247 lasted a whole 14 post.



Oh well, I tried to give him a heads up . . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 8, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> For not following these: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=350414





And this one. This one is gonna burn more than a few.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=272982


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2011)

idjits . . .:nono:


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 8, 2011)

Yall be Nice!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 8, 2011)

moondogg said:


> why would someone get banned from here  ???


A lot of folks don't actually read this when they sign on

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=350414

Everybody agrees to adhere to these rules before becoming a member of this forum, but only a few read them before they click on the agree button

Did you read them before you clicked on that button??


----------



## moondogg (Dec 8, 2011)

i was meanin that in sarcasim guys i know the rules and regs i have read them  lol


----------



## Steven Farr (Dec 9, 2011)

GA DAWG said:


> I can't figure out why the waterfowlers think they are such bad tails. Ain't nothing to killing a duck! Easiest thing I ever done.



Send me a PM with your spots my friend.  I am fresh out and need some new waters.


----------



## Derek Edge (Dec 9, 2011)

You know Mill, this forum use to be enjoyable.  I still come over and check out some threads, but rarely post, it's useless.  BTW, I see you're still shooting those ported Benellis?  I still have the same SBE that I had when we met.  And I still think it's the best auto-loading shotgun for duck hunting, hands down.


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 9, 2011)

Steven Farr said:


> Send me a PM with your spots my friend.  I am fresh out and need some new waters.


All you have to do is fine a pond. Pour corn out like some duck shooters do and there ya go. Your a prooooo!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2011)

Derek Edge said:


> You know Mill, this forum use to be enjoyable.  I still come over and check out some threads, but rarely post, it's useless.  BTW, I see you're still shooting those ported Benellis?  I still have the same SBE that I had when we met.  And I still think it's the best auto-loading shotgun for duck hunting, hands down.






Hey bro, it's been awhile !!!


Still enjoying the basket you made for my 4 wheeler !!!


I see Nic done broke out the "ban stick".


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 9, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey bro, it's been awhile !!!
> 
> 
> Still enjoying the basket you made for my 4 wheeler !!!
> ...



So what you tryin to say, that basket held up better than you? (just couldn't help it)


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2011)

Hornet22 said:


> So what you tryin to say, that basket held up better than you? (just couldn't help it)










Much better, didn't even scratch it . . .


----------



## Boudreaux (Dec 9, 2011)

Hooked -

What's the current ban count?


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 9, 2011)

Boudreaux said:


> Hooked -
> 
> What's the current ban count?




A fair amount, with more definately on the way.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 14, 2012)

What happened to "dantheman"???


----------



## bbducks (Jan 14, 2012)

Idk but he started of on the right foot with the very first post. I was hoping he would stick around. Haha I'm glad


----------

